# Potential Worldmark Buyer



## Mike Pokorski (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi. I have been looking through the various options as far as hilton and marriot and have kind of settled on purchasing with Worldmark.  I know that Worldmark and Club Wyndham are seperate entities, but my question is is there any sort of reciprocity that exisits if I want to use point to stay at a Club Wyndham resort?  And if so what is the point conversion rate?  Thanks guys.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 25, 2019)

We are WMTC Members. There are two ways a WMTC Member can stay at a Wyndham Resort. 1. Buy from the Developer and use Club Pass. Low trade fee but high Point cost. Also very favorable cancellation policy. 2. If you buy resell you can try to trade through RCI. High trade fee but fewer Points.

An example. Several years ago we wanted to stay at Wyndham Bali Hai for a specific week to match other reservation we already had on Kauai. We wanted a 2 bedroom. Initially there was nothing available at Bali Hai for the specific week on RCI. We made a reservation through Club Pass. $99.00 trade fee and 20,000 Points.  We then put a Request/search with RCI. It would be $229 (now higher) and 10,000 Points. RCI ended up coming through at about 40 days before Checkin. So it was only 4,000 Points and the $229 trade fee. We accepted the RCI Reservation and cancelled the Club Pass Reservation.  We got the $99 and 20,000 Points back.


----------



## uscav8r (Jan 25, 2019)

There is no reciprocity unless you buy from the developer. As an owner in both systems, if you think you will do both in a regular basis, it will be far cheaper to buy resale in both systems, or rent from an owner in the system you don’t buy into. 

If you buy WM resale, you’ll need to buy your own RCI membership.  Another cool thing about WM is that you can also attach an Interval International membership and trade in both systems.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Pokorski (Jan 26, 2019)

How much is an RCI membership?


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 26, 2019)

RCI runs promotions from time to time, but the "retail" cost is $99 per year. It can be a bit of hassle getting it connected to a resale WM membership.  You have to be clear that you want to join "RCI Weeks".... and not "RCI Points".... the latter is only available if you purchase from Wyndham.


----------

